# كل المقالات والنصائح عن الهندسة الميكانيكية ( معلومات مفيدة , )



## Stylish (2 أبريل 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
​


*تحية طيبة للجميع ، و بعد :*






*بإذن الواحد الأحد راح أتخصص في الهندسة الميكانيكية و دخلت قسم الهندسة عشان أبحث عن كل المعلومات اللازمة و النصائح الطيبة و الإرشادات التشجيعية من أصحاب الخبرة من مهندسين و طلاب و آخرين يرغبون في دراسة هذا التخصص الجميل*






*تقريبا ً دخلت كل المواضيع في هالقسم اللي تتكلم عن الهندسة الميكانيكية من إستفسارات و أسئلة و معلومات و نسخت أغلب ردود الأخوان و راح أجمعها في هالموضوع عشان تكون مرجع سهل لكل من يريد دراسة هذا التخصص الرائع*






*و ماقصروا أخواني الله يعطيهم العافيه و الله يبيض وجيههم و يبارك فيهم و يوفقهم ، و يوفق الجميع بلا إستثناء




*





*و أيضا ً لمن لديه معلومات إضافية نتمنى أن يشاركها معنا و أن لا يبخل علينا



*









*طبعا ً الردود عشوائية و نسيت أكتب أسماء الأشخاص اللي كتبوها *





*بسم الله و على بركة الله نبدأ



*








*أذا سرقت ...إسرق جمل *



*وإذا عشقت ....إعشق قمر *




*وإذا بتترك أرامكو ...أتركها لعيون الهندسة الميكانيكية *







*---------------*





*أنصحك تكمل هندسة الميكانيكية (تخصص materials أو production ) وقدم بعدها على ارامكو وإن شاء الله قريد 11 *





*أما اذا تبغى في غير أرامكو فأشوف إن (solar energy ) هو التخصص اللي حيكون الطلب علية بعد كم سنة وبالتحديد بعد إنشاء مدينة الملك عبدالله للطاقة الذرية والمتجدده.*



*هذي مشورتي علما بأني مهندس كهربائي ولست متأكدا من معلوماتي 100% لكن هذا اللي اسمعه من زملائي الميكانيكيين*







*---------------*





*النقطة الثانية أللي لازم تفهمها وهي للأسف غير موجودة في الجامعات وهي أنك تفهم أقسام المصنع أو الشركة طبعا بأعطيك مثال على ذالك ... دائما هنالك في الشركات قسم مهم جدا وهو قسم الصيانة ويندرج تحته عدة تخصصات ومنها (( الميكانيكا - الكهرباء والألا الدقيقه - المشغلين ) هذا القسم يوجد في المهندسين والفنيين كلهم فريق واحد ولكن لازم تفهم أنو الفني هو أكثر شخص بيشتغل بيدة والمهندس بيكون كمشرف على العمل أو في أغلب الاحيان بتشتغل بيدك هذي جزء لازم تفهمه و القسم الأخر وهو قسم أسمه بالانجليزي Reliability هذا القسم يهتم بأدق التفاصيل في أي عطل موجود يدرسون دراسة بشكل خيــالي ... طبعا هذا القسم يعتمد على البحوث المتعمقة يعني بتكون في مكتبة الشركة (( يوجد رقمية ويوجد كتب )) في هذي المكتبة بتقعد تسوي أبحاثك على أنواع الاعطال الموجودة طبعا الموضوع بيطووووووووووول ولكن حبيت أشارك بأللي أعرف لان قد أشتغلت بأحدى الشركات*





*---------------*





*عندك الدول القويه في الهندسه كثير , عندك السعوديه من الدول اللي ممكن تخرج مهندسين ذو كفاءات عاليه خاصه جامعه الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن *



*ابي اقولك شئ ياعزيزي , عندك الدول اللي ابذكرها ترا والله كلها حلوه ولو تجيب شهاده منها , ان شاء الله بعد الله اضمن لك مستقبل زاهر*







*أمريكا - استراليا - كندا - بريطانيا - نيوزلندا - المانيا ووو الخ*



*انت بس تخرج وان شاء الله خير *







*وبعدين اذا تبي تختار الجامعه لا تختار الجامعه الصعبه اللي تهد حيلك , تقعد تحفر عشر سنين عشان تتخرج , ترا ياعزيزي انا ما احطمك بس هذا الواقع , اختر الجامعه الزينه الحليوه اللي ممكن تتخرج منها بسهوله ومعك شهاده ترفع راسك وراس اهلك*





*---------------*





*شوف اخوي الهندسة الميكانيكية هي الام في جميع فروع الهندسة واتحدى عاقل يجي وينكر كلامي*





*الهندسة الميكانيكية تتميز بانها واقع ملموس تجده في جميع حياتك *





*كل شي في الكون يتم بحركات ميكانيكية سلسلة دون ان تشعر بها*





*الكهرباء من اين تاتي ؟؟ عن طريق الالات الميكانيكية لتوليد الطاقة*





*النفط كيف يستخرج ؟؟ عن طريق الحفارات التي تعمل بطريقة ميكانيكية مذهلة*





*محرك سيارتك كيف يعمل ؟؟؟ عن طريق الاشواط الميكانيكية التي تتم داخل المحرك *





*الهندسة الميكانيكية تقريبا في معظم الجامعات تحتوي على مواد اساسية اهمها :*





*الديناميكا ( علم الحركة ) - الاستاتيكا ( علم السكون )*





*تقريبا الدراسة في كل العالم زي بعض ويتاح لك في السنة الاخيرة ان تتخصص في مجالات كثيرة منها على سبيل*





*المثال لا الحصر :*





*1- تخصص : القوى الحرارية *



*2- تخصص: الانتاج والتصميم*




*3- تخصص : الطاقة*




*4-تخصص : المحركات الهيدروليكية*




*5-تخصص : السيارات ( المحركات كما يسمى )*




*6- تخصص : هندسة التصنيع*




*7- تخصص : هندسة المواد*




*8- تخصص : تبريد وتكييف الهواء*




*9- تخصص : تقنية البحار*




*9- تخصص : هندسة طيران **







** طبعا في جامعات كثيرة في دول العالم يعتبرون ان هندسة الطيران هي تخصص فرعي لهندسة الميكانيكا*



*يعني تدخل قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية اول عشان تقدر تتخصص في هندسة الطيران*








*طيب الكلام الي راح كلام نظري نجي الحين لسوق العمل ونشوف من المطلوب اكثر*





*لو قارنا بين عدة شركات طرحت فرص عمل وكانت الشركات كالتالي :*





*1- شركات النفط *



*2- شركات الطيران *




*3- شركات السيارت *




*4- شركات النقل البحري *




*5- شركات انتاج معدات ثقيلة ( حفارات - شيولات - بلوكات ...)*




*6- شركات انتاج المواد الاساسية من النفط ( بلاستيك - ميثانول ... )*




*7- شركات انتاج الطاقة ( الكهرباء )*








*وعندك متقدمين 1- مهندس ميكانيكيا 2- مهندس بترول *





*ايهم اوفر حظا في القبول ؟؟؟*






*نبدأ مع بعض *





*1- شركات النفط *



*راح تاخذ مهندس البترول وما راح تفرط فيه . طيب مهندس الميكانيكيا راح وهو زعلان ؟؟*




*شوي يسمع صوات تعال نبغاك تسوي صيانة لالات الحفر والتنقيب*







*2-شركات الطيران *



*مهندس الميكانيكا ؟؟ عمل صيانة لمحركات الطائرة الميكانيكية *




*مهندس البترول وين مكانه عند الطائرات ؟؟ وين يسون فيه !! مع السلامة*







*3- شركات السيارت *



*المطلوب مهندس ميكانيكا للقيام بالكشف عن كل ما يتعلق بميكانيكية السيارة من المكينة للقير وللهوبات والاذرعة...*




*مهندس البترول وين مكانه عند السيارات ؟؟؟ للاسف احنا مجرد ورشة للصيانة فقط !! توكل على الله*







*- شركات النقل البحري*



*المطلوب مهندس ميكانيكيا ؟؟ طيب ليش ؟؟ عمل تشغيل وصيانة محركات السفن .*




*طيب مهندس البترول وين مكانه عند السفن ؟؟؟ اضرب الباب*







*5- شركات انتاج معدات ثقيلة ( حفارات - شيولات - بلوكات )*



*نحتاج مهندس يقوم بتصيميم الالات والاشراف على جودة عملها*




*اكيد نبغا المهندس الميكانيكي ليش ؟؟ لان تصميم وتصنيع الالات من صميم تخصصه *




*طيب انا مهندس البترول وش جابني عندكم ؟؟ محد قال لك تعال !!!*







*6- شركات انتاج المواد الاساسية من النفط ( بلاستيك - ميثانول ... )*



*نبغى مهندس ميكانيكا حتى يشرف على الفنيين الذين يقومون بتشغيل وصيانة الالات التي تنتج المواد الاساسية من النفط*




*طيب انا مهندس البترول ؟؟معليش انت عملك يقتصر على البحث و التنقيب عن النفط*







*7- شركات انتاج الطاقة ( الكهرباء )*



*نحتاج مهندس يستطيع القيام بتحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى كهربائية ؟؟*




*جاي مهندس الكهرباء واستقبلوه ؟ مهندس الميكانكيا ماشي زعلان !!!*




*تعال نبغاك ؟؟ ما عندنا احد يشتغل في الالات الميكانيكية ممكن تجي تتوظف عندنا !!*







*من العلوم الأساسية في دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية :*





** الديناميكا*



** الأستاتيكا*




** ميكانيكا المواد*




** انتقال الحرارة*




** ديناميكا الموائع fluids*




** الميكانيكا الصلبة*




** نظرية سيطرة*




** تحكم هوائي.....Pneumatics*




** علم الهيدروليكا ....hydraulics*




** ميكانيك الكتروني......mechatronics*




** الديناميكا الحرارية......thermodynamics*




** نظمة التحكم .... Control system*




** تصميم ألات ... Design Machins*




** مواد ميكانيكية مركبة ... Mechanic Composite Matrial*




** عمليات تصنيع ... Industrialprocessing*







*---------------*






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على نبينا وحبيبنا محمد*







*الهندسة الميكانيكة زيها زي أي فرع من الهندسة لكنها في آخر سنة تكون مرره سهلة وتكون موادها مرره خفيفة والتركيز كلو على العملي أكثر من النظري وهي عالعموم أسهل من الكهربائية شوي تقدر تقول أصعب شي في الهندسة بدون إشكال الكهربائية وبعدها تجي الميكانيكية بأنواعها طيران إنتاج ميكاترونيك حرارية وغيرها وتقدر تتأكد من ذا بإلقاء نظرة على الخطة الدراسية حقت الميكانيكية وشوف الكورس ديسكربشن حق المواد حتلقى ان الميكانيكية بس في البداية بس المواد تعتمد على الرياضيات والفيزياء بشكل قوي لكن بعدها خلاص كلوو سهل صدقني *






*والله يوفقك و** يوفق الجميع*





*---------------*







*إذا كان هناك أشخاص يقولون لك أنه تخصص صعب*





*اسألهم أولاً, هل قمت بدراسة هذا التخصص ؟*





*إذا قال: لا *





*قل له: كيف حكمت عليه إذاً ! *





*وإذا قال: نعم*





*قل له: وما أدراك أني مثلك ؟!*





*تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية هو أم التخصصات الهندسية *





*Engineering*





*ماهو أصل هذه الكلمة ؟*





*Engine وهو المحرك وهو الجهاز الذي يحرك هذا العالم والذي يهتم بدراسته وتصميمه مهندسو الميكانيكا ! *





*هذا التخصص له مجالين رئيسيين:*






*1- هندسة قوى*



*2- هندسة إنتاج*







*وكل من التخصصات هذه يندرج عدة تخصصات فرعية *





*1- هندسة قوى *





*يندرج تحته تخصصات عديدة جداً أذكر منها مايلي*





*أ- توليد الكهرباء وإنتاج الطاقة *



*ب- هندسة الطيران *




*ج- الطاقات المتجددة والبديلة (تخصص جديد وحديث نسبياً )*




*د- تحلية المياة *




*هـ- التبريد والتكييف*









*2- هندسة الإنتاج*







*ويندرج تحت هذا التخصص عدة تخصصات فرعية*





*أ- تصميم ميكانيكي*



*ب-هندسة مواد*




*ج-أساليب تصنيع*




*د- ميكانيكا آلات*




*هـ- إهتزازات ميكانيكية*




*و- تحكم آلي*








*ولن أبالغ عندما أقول أنه يندرج تحت كل تخصص فرعي مجالات فرعيه دقيقة جداً*





*فالهندسة الميكانيكية بحر لن تستطيع الخوض فيه كله مهما حييت ! *





*الهندسة الميكانيكية هي المحرك الرئيسي لهذا اليوم, ومن دون مهندسي الميكانيكا لن نرى للحياة طعماً كما تعودنا !*



*ستعم الفوضى بكل مكان !*







*هناك مواد "مشهور" أنها صعبه في الهندسة الميكانيكية ومن خلال دراستك لهذا التخصص تسمع من الكثير من الطلاب هذا الكلام *






*وأنا لا أقول هذا الكلام لأخيفك أو أحبطك ولكن هذه المواد أخذت أصواتاً كثيرة من الطلاب وإتفق الأغلبية على صعوبتها *





*المادة الأصعب هي:*






*إنتقال الحرارة*





*وقد يأتي بعدها *





*التصميم الميكانيكي*





*الإهتزازات الميكانيكية*





*ميكانيكا الآلات*





*ميكانيكا الموائع*






*والكثير من الطلاب إتفقوا على أن مادة الديناميكا الحرارية من أكثر المواد متعه وسلاسه لشموليتها ووجود الكثير من التطبيقات المماثله لها في الحياة*






*إذا كنت تريد نصيحتي لدراسة هذا التخصص ؟*







*أقول لك, توكل على الله *





*إجتهد .. قم بعمل ماعليك *






*وبإذن الله ستصبح أكبر مهندس ميكانيكي "مليان شحم



*





*---------------*







*يا رجال رح ميكانيكا وتوكل على الله...*





*باقي لي سنة ونص وأخلص أن شاء الله.....*






*التخصص ما هو بسهل صراحة..ولكن إذا بتذاكر...كل شي يسهل أن شاء الله....*





*فيه عندنا بالجامعة 6 طلاب من أصل 11 حولوا من الميكانيكا إلى المدنية...*





*وعلي فكرة...أكثر نسبة لمدراء المشاريع هم الهندسة الميكانيكية...تليها الكهربائية...وبعدها علوم الكمبيوتر...*






*وبعدين حطها في راسك: تبي تتعب اربع سنوات ولا خمس...وبترتاح أن شاء الله العمر كله...*





*وأخيرا أقولك: كل واحد وهواه...إذا أنت مضبوط بالفيزيا والرياضيات...توكل على الله. *






*يتميز قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بوفرة الوظائف وخاصة الفطاع الخاص وكبرى الشركات السعودية والأجنبية يعتبر المهندس الميكانيكي الغير الأول وخاصة*






*شركات الطاقة والتحلية مثل شركة الكهرباء والمؤسسة العامة للتحلية وشركة مرافق في الجبيل وينبع*






*شركات مثل أرامكوا وسابك وتصنيع وسبكييم وبإختصار جميع محطات التكرير وانتاج المواد الكيمائية المهندس المكانيكي الخيار الأول إن لم يكن في بعضها الخيار الثاني*






*مصانع الإنتاج بكل أنواعها مثل شركة بروكتل آند جامبل والتي تنتج صابون تايد وهايدالشدرن *






*شركة الحفر والتنقيب عن البترول والتي عادة تعطي رواتب تتجاوز 15000 شهريا ولكن العمل فيها صعب جدا وشاق ومنها شركات عالمية وسعودية قليلة جدا*






*شركات الاستشارات الهندسية*






*شركات صيانة الطائرات أو السفن(غير متوفر في السعودية)*






*شركات التصنيع الإلكترونية*






*وغيرها الكثير*






*العمل الحكومي في البلديات وزارة المواصلات في الجامعات قسم المشاريع *






*والمستقبل ان شاء الله مفتوح*






*أما عن صعوبة التخصص فهو ليس سهلا وليس صعبا فلكل مجتهد نصيب على العموم جميع تخصصات الهندسة ليست بالسهلة *






*أتمنى أني أفدتك وإن الله يوفقك وشد حيلك وعقبال نشوفك باش مهندس أدي الدنيا ويفرحوا فيك أهلك*






*تحياتي علما بأني مهندس ميكانيكي مبتعث إلى كندا وخبرتي على قد حالي سنتين ولكن وبفضل الله عندي خلفية حلوة شدا عن الشركات وانا في الخدمة*






*---------------*




​منقول وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع ( نقل للتعم الفائدة )​


----------



## نايف علي (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

جمع طيب 

وفقك الله ونفع بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل 
حقيقة تفصيل وترتيب بعد تجميع

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا للأخوة الأعضاء.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الطالب ابوجوري (7 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم طرحك جدا ممتاز 
انا الان مقبل على المرحلة هذي واال الله التوفيق والسداد


----------

